

The Troubled History of the Denver Airport Baggage Handling System [pdf] - sutro
http://www.cs.mdx.ac.uk/research/SFC/Reports/TR2002-01.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This dates back to May 2002 and is absolutely littered with spelling,
typographical and grammatical errors. It says:

    
    
        This documenent was prepared with the purpose
        of being able to model the Case Study using UML.
    

What?

Most likely the original studies have interesting information and lessons to
learn - this document appears to have neither.

